# Double A Vineyards



## gird123 (May 12, 2012)

Wow great customer service. I ordered 7 plants and they arrived right when they said they would. I highly recommend Double a Vineyards! The plants have about 18" of roots and look awesome. Shipping was $15. I ordered 4 the first day and 3 the second and they combined the orders and refunded the shipping charge for the second day. I will be buying more grapes from Double A. http://www.doubleavineyards.com/



I ordered from a different supplier last year and it was a bad experience. Never told me when they would ship or what shipping would cost and shipping was just over $40 on $21 worth of plants.


----------



## ibglowin (May 12, 2012)

Agreed! They are the best by far.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 12, 2012)

Funny you bring them up. I'm hoping to talk my wife into taking a ride to Double A tomorrow. They're less than an hour from my house.


----------



## Corley5 (May 12, 2012)

This is the second I've ordered from Double A and couldn't be happier. Vines arrive in great shape with excellent survival.


----------



## grapeman (May 12, 2012)

They are a great supplier of quality vines and have added a lot of services in the last couple years. The hired Rick Dundst who used to work for Cornell as a consultant to answer questions customers have. They have a great newletter and of cours have great vines. They are also implementin a virus cleanup project where varieties are being sent to a special lab for cleanup to ensure the vines they are propagated from are as virus free as humanly possible. A few years ago they had some misidentified vines and have been working on preventing that in the future. All this from a smallish family run business. They do a great job.


----------



## pjd (May 12, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Funny you bring them up. I'm hoping to talk my wife into taking a ride to Double A tomorrow. They're less than an hour from my house.


 
Dan, If you go there tomorrow, check and see if they have any elderberry plants left. I kind of figured it was too late but i really would like to plant 25 to 30 plants this spring.
Thanks,
Phil


----------



## tatud4life (May 12, 2012)

I would love to give them a try, but they do not have any muscadines. I LOVE MUSCADINES!!!!!!


----------



## vinividivici (May 14, 2012)

Double A is excellent. This is my second year ordering from them and they are totally customer-oriented.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 14, 2012)

I stoped at a winery just a few miles away from them Sunday on my way up and found out they don't have a retail display. I guess it's mail order or probably order and pick up kind of thing, so we blew it off and went to some other nusery's. Of coarse Walkers is right there also but they're closed on Sundays.


----------

